

Print your own Battlefield - chippy
http://blog.muninn-project.org/node/89

======
fudged71
Great post!

If this process proves to be too difficult there is actually a much easier
way! There's a webapp called "Terrain2STL"[1] which can take any location and
generate a 3D-printable terrain map. Rather than downloading the STL and
slicing the file into a printable format, you can actually use the "Print"
button and a Raspberry Pi to send the terrain directly into your print queue
using PrintToPeer. (Full disclosure: I'm a founder of PrintToPeer). The only
difference is you won't have the battlefield lines drawn.

[1] [http://jthatch.com/terrain2stl/](http://jthatch.com/terrain2stl/)

